# 79 rabbit, i need help



## TacoLlamaSauce (Apr 13, 2011)

I just bought a 79 rabbit and i really need help. I didn't realize this when i bought it, but there are a few welds that are rusted out in the drivers side door frame, the corner closest to the front tire. I took it to a body shop, the guy there said the frame isn't affected, its still strait (he also said its fixable.) The part with the broken weld is the piece where the door hinges attach. I'll post a picture tomorrow when its light outside. 

Is there anything i can do to fix this? Is it worth fixing? I bought the car on Sunday and its very obvious the people who sold me the car knew about this rust problem and covered it up, but i'll have to sue to get my money back. The interior is PERFECT and the only thing mechanically that is wrong with the car is it needs new brake pads.


----------



## joshzpunk (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know what you got into it for, but fix it. If nothing else is wrong, why not? I've done alot on mine, and am always glad I did. I'm into mine for about 5 g's total in repairs, parts, ect and probably close to 1000 hours. BUT for 100,000 miles driven and who knows how many more to go(1000000?), that works out to less than 5 cents a mile, so I'm still way ahead of pretty much anyone else on the road. Unless you know how to weld, just have the mechanic fix it. You could try jb weld, but your just going to end up having to do it right eventually. Hit the prior owners up for half the cost. Sounds reasonable to me. Lawsuits over a 79 rabbit will get many a chuckle in court.


----------



## minnesotajettaguy (May 3, 2011)

I have to agree. Fix the body.
The only thing to be sure of is thet it's done right. These pillars are actually part of the roll cage that VW was smart enough to build into their cars. Done wrong, worst case is that you roll over and the body won't support the weight of the rest of the car. 
I don't think antbody will disagree with you having it fixed. Fix it right and the car will last basically forever.


----------

